# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011



## xfishbonex (31. August 2011)

Hallo Leute 
es geht langsam los es werden schon gute Fische wieder gefangen 
ich wünsche euch viel glück und haut was rau #6damit wir hier alle schöne fotos und berichte lesen können 
lg andre


----------



## Ines (31. August 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Ich hab auch noch nix gefangen im September...


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin, 


na gut, dann mach ich mal den Anfang.

Eigentlich wollte ich heute noch mal bei Sonnenschein am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal auf Meeräschen fischen. Doch statt Sonnenschein gab es Regen und Meeräschen waren auch keine zu sehen.

Als ich bereits frustriert auf dem Rückweg war sah ich im flachen Wasser etwas aufblitzen. Definitiv keine Meeräsche. Also den besten Streamer der Welt (brauner Wooly Bugger, natürlich! :g) ans Vorfach geknüpft und das Wasser abgefischt. 

Nach ein paar Würfen sah ich den Fisch der Fliege folgen. Zwei schnelle Stripps ...     und ...     Attacke! Ein kurzer Anhieb und der Fisch hängt. Während er eine ausgiebige Flucht zur Kanalmitte antritt, versuche ich mit erhobener Rutenhand und kreischender Bremse die nasse und schweineglatte Uferbefestigung hinunter zu kraxeln. Es gelingt mir tatsächlich ohne ein Vollbad zu nehmen. Kurz danach kann ich ein 52er Meerforellenmännchen handlanden.









Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Petri Achim, schicker Fisch.
Aber der SCHWARZE Bugger ist doch DIE Fliege|kopfkrat.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

ha ha ha ha sauber achim 
mein glückwunsch 
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Also den besten Streamer der Welt (brauner Wooly Bugger, natürlich! :g)
> Achim




Da hast Du recht, die hatte ich gestern auch am Band, allerdings ähnelte sie unter Wasser stark dem herumtreibenden Braunalgendreck |kopfkrat Petri zur Trutte btw!

Bei mir gab es heute eine 40er und eine 34er. Ich habe Sie trotzdem mitgenommen, weil die armen so komisch gemasert waren |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (4. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

alter *******r #6von mir bekommst du ein ganz fettes petri 
ich möchte morgen früh ein bericht hören #x#xich warte 
sauber alter


----------



## Tomasz (5. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> ...Bei mir gab es heute eine 40er und eine 34er. Ich habe Sie trotzdem mitgenommen, weil die armen so komisch gemasert waren |supergri



#6
Puh sehen die häßlich aus|bigeyes. Sind wohl schon im Laichkleid:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Jo Black (5. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

*Mahlzeit,
Die hat sich heute erbarmt.....Haut was raus !!!!:vik::vik:
*


----------



## xfishbonex (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

sauber alter #6sonntag bin ich drann 
hat die auffen pinken bomber gebissen :q
lg andre


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Mal ne Frage an die Makrelenärgerer:   |wavey:

wo seid Ihr denn so ungefähr unterwegs?

Kieler Förde?

Petri, Jan


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Jo. Aber es gibt auch Fangmeldungen aus der Flensburger Förde und aus Ostholstein. Es sind noch sehr viele Jungfischschwärme unterwegs, das zieht die Marmoratas wohl aus dem tiefen Wasser in Wurfweite.

|wavey:


----------



## dido_43 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

War am Samstag von 19.00 - 21.30 Uhr an meiner
Hausstrecke unterwegs.

Bis zur Dämmerung nervten einige Hornpieper.

Danach Null Kontakt.

Da ich der Einzige im Wasser war, haben sich die gefräßigen
Mücken auf mich gestürzt. Waren echt nervig. |gr:

Brandungsangler in der Nähe hatten Beschäftigung mit
Dorschen um 30 cm.

Bis zur Schonzeit werde ich noch ein paar mal angreifen.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

welche schonzeit denn |kopfkrat lg andre


----------



## Byron (7. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

In MV gibt es vom 15. September bis 14. Dezember eine generelle Schonzeit in der man keine Meerforelle entnehmen darf #h


----------



## Jo Black (7. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> sauber alter #6sonntag bin ich drann
> hat die auffen pinken bomber gebissen :q
> lg andre


Mahlzeit, genau auf Pink, sieh zu, dass du eine fängst....
   Gruss Joachim


----------



## Dinkelkind (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hallo Leute komme gerade aus dem Urlaub von Fehmarn.
War natürlich auch mal Fischen und hab am Samstag 03.09.2011
ne schön gefärbte Meerforelle von ca.55 cm gefangen.
Foto gibt es leider nicht da die Gute direkt released wurde.
Meine Erste |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri :vik:

Am Tag zuvor bin ich leider als Schneider nach Hause gegangen aber mein Nebenmann aus Hamburg ( Name weiß ich leider nicht)war erfolgreich mit ner 55+ gefärbt und released.

Die Mefo`s sind da aber leider keine blanken |rolleyes

Angelart:Watangeln
Rute     :Spinnrute
Köder    :Blinker
Ort       :Fehmarn Zwischen Staberhuk und Katharinenhof
Angelzeit:Abends bei Sonnenuntergang

cu Dinkelkind


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (8. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

|supergri
Moin, Leute!
Ich war heute späten Nachmittag einen meinem Hausstrand. Der Wind ist eingeschlafen und kam leicht aus West. Welle keine. Angelzeit von 17:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr.
Das Wasser war klar. Hatte 2 kleine Mefos ca. 35er und einen kleinen Leo. Alles auf Wobbler. 
Alles in allem, ein schöner Abend.
Bis denn:vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. September 2011)

*Meerforellen und Bell E. Boateng Leng*



Dinkelkind schrieb:


> Meine Erste |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri :vik:



...und dann ne 55er! Petri!!!! Für`s Erste Mal hast Du genau eine Chance! Gut genutzt!


----------



## Rhöde (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Milan.Lüb.Bucht schrieb:


> |supergri
> Alles in allem, ein schöner Abend.
> Bis denn:vik:


 
Na, dann kann der frühe Morgen ja nur besser werden :q.
Petri Dir !


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (9. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Na, dann kann der frühe Morgen ja nur besser werden :q.
> Petri Dir !



Moin!
Ich werde wohl auch Morgen (ca.0600 Uhr) früh wieder angreifen. Diesmal wieder mit Traveangler (Hartzer). Hoffentlich sind keine Netze da. Gestern waren zwar Netze gestellt, aber die waren geschätzte 300m von der Küste entfernt. Dann geht es. Die Fische haben auf volle Wurfweite gebissen. Es war auch wenig Wasser dort.
Bis denn


----------



## Rhöde (10. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Jop war jut #6Milan. denke wir werden dort öfter mal palabern.
Wir greifen weiter an.

Eine knapp Ü 40 mit leichtem Hang zum bräunlichen schwimmt wieder |rolleyes.


----------



## Ickeforelle (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hei, ich hoffe es stört nicht das die Fische nicht aus Deutschland und auch nicht aus der Ostsee sind.

Fangort: Norwegen/ Nordland/ Bindal
Gewässer: Urvoll
Fangart: Fliege

Und super lecker war sie auch. ;-)

Gruss Ickeforelle


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Petri Sascha und wo bleibt der Bericht von den Tapferen Klonefliegern?#h


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

hallo sascha geile strecke 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Was für ein tag gestern 
gestern morgen um 3 los an die küste 
um 5uhr30 im wasser gestanden 
und nach den ersten würfen ging auch gleich die post ab 
insgesamt konnte ich gestern meine meßlatte erhöhen 
ich hatte 5 untermaßige 
und eine 45cm meerforelle :gich hatte bestimmt noch 20 kontakte das war der hammer 
thomas mein freund hatte 3 untermaßige und eine richtig fette 50cm 
auch er hatte noch mindestens 20 kontakte :g
die beißpfase ging bis 10 uhr denn kamm das schöne wetter und auf eibnmal ging nix mehr 
das war uns auch egal so ein tag erwischen wir bestimmt nicht noch mal so schnell 
lg andre fotos kommen noch


----------



## kielersprott (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

glückwunsch wo war den das #h
wir haben gestern nachmittag  ca 2std vor der schönberger küste geschleppt aber ausser einen spitzschnabel hat nichts gebissen aber das wetter war echt top und so hatt es trotzdem spass gemacht |supergri


----------



## Jo Black (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

*Petri , hast du dir auch ganz fett verdient !!!!
    Gruss Joachim
*


----------



## Reverend Mefo (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Schönes Ding Föhnanderl!

Denn is der Knoten für dieses Jahr wohl endloich geplatzt |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
:g


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
man ist der dick mann


----------



## thombert (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hallo,

2 Freunde und ich waren vom 05.09 - 10.09. auf der Insel Samsö in Dänemark zum Mefo-Fischen unterwegs:

Wir waren zum ersten mal dort und uns hat die Fischerei auf dieser Insel ausgesprochen gut gefallen. Je nach Windrichtung hat man dort naturgemäß, wie auf anderen Inseln auch, immer die Möglichkeit eine schöne Stelle zum Fischen zu finden.
Ob Steilküsten, lange Sandstrände, oder Hafenanlagen - hier findet sich für jeden Geschmack eine ausgezeichnete Gelegenheiten den Mefos je nach den aktuellen Gegebenheiten nachzustellen.
Wir waren sowohl mit der Fliegenrute als an den windigeren Tagen auch mit der Spinrute unterwegs.
Einen Tag wurden wir durch sehr starken Wind ausgebremst, so dass wir an 5 Angeltagen insgesamt 21 Mefos landen konnten.

Die meisten Fische lagen zwar nur im Bereich von 35 - 45cm und schwimmen wieder. Einige bessere Fische sind uns im Drill und bei der Landung entwischt, aber dennoch konnten wir auch ein paar 50+ Meerforellen landen.
Die größte von Ihnen war zwar nur 53cm aber extrem gut im Futter.
Alle Fische die wir fingen waren silberblank, in hervorragender Kondition und boten eine mächtige Gegenwehr an der Rute, so wie ich es bei Meerfollen dieser Größenordnung noch nicht erlebt hatte.
Alles in Allem ein gelungener Trip, auch wenn uns die wirklich starken Fische, die es dort zweifelsfrei gibt, bei dieser Tour versagt blieben.

... das nächste Mal sind sie fällig!


Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

schöner bericht und mein glückwunsch #hlg andre


----------



## Jo Black (13. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiler Fisch !!!! Petri


----------



## ADDI 69 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Petri Andre,dann is ja endlich deine Schneiderserie vorbei#6
Fotografieren must du aber noch mal üben oder hattest du Wasser in der Linse?
Geiles Cap Alter doch die Fliege passt von der Farbe nicht ganz dazu,kennt man ja von dir gar nicht das du auch mal was anderes als Pink rantüdelst|wavey:Thomas seine sieht ganz schön nach Mopsschädel aus


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Thomas seine sieht ganz schön nach Mopsschädel aus




Dasselbe habe ich auch gedacht...


----------



## Dr. Komix (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Ja, Andre hat den Meter voll!

7 x 20cm = 1,40m


----------



## MEFO 09 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Habe heute morgen an der FL-Aussenförde nen Schwarm von ca. 10-15 Fischen angetroffen.!
Das Spektakel dauerte ca. 45 min. ,wobei auch Möwen ins Wasser stachen.Auf ca. 40 meter hatte ich bei max. 20 Wurf 3 Fische am Blinker.Alle 3 verloren....#dAlles Fische um 50 cm.
Teilweise waren bis zu 3 Fische an der Oberfläche am rauben,sah schon geil aus!
Bin dann völlig genervt zum Auto und weg.(Und ja,der Drilling war scharf/neu!)|kopfkratDeswegen hab ich ja auch 2 Tobies im Schwanz gehakt!)) Da muss ein guter Schwarm gewesen sein....:q


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



MEFO 09 schrieb:


> Auf ca. 40 meter hatte ich bei max. 20 Wurf 3 Fische am Blinker.Alle 3 verloren....#dAlles Fische um 50 cm.
> Teilweise waren bis zu 3 Fische an der Oberfläche am rauben,sah schon geil aus!
> Bin dann völlig genervt zum Auto und weg.(Und ja,der Drilling war scharf/neu!)



Das ist schon ziemliches Pech. Ich habe von meinen letzten 5 Forellen auch 4 verloren, und damit meine ich keine Bisse, sodern Aussteiger teilweise direkt vorm Kescher. Dieses Jahr ist das mit den Zicken irgendwie echt verhext...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (14. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Oh, das ist natürlich echt übel, aber versetzt Euch mal in meine Lage: Ich lese hier, dass es am Wasser gerade wieder richtig spannend wird und komm einfach nicht los....  #q

Noch schlimmer!


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin,




MEFO 09 schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen an der FL-Aussenförde nen Schwarm von ca. 10-15 Fischen angetroffen.!
> Das Spektakel dauerte ca. 45 min. ,wobei auch Möwen ins Wasser stachen.Auf ca. 40 meter hatte ich bei max. 20 Wurf 3 Fische am Blinker.Alle 3 verloren....#dAlles Fische um 50 cm.
> Teilweise waren bis zu 3 Fische an der Oberfläche am rauben,sah schon geil aus!
> Bin dann völlig genervt zum Auto und weg.(Und ja,der Drilling war scharf/neu!)|kopfkratDeswegen hab ich ja auch 2 Tobies im Schwanz gehakt!)) Da muss ein guter Schwarm gewesen sein....:q


 
Hast du die Fische deutlich gesehen?

Klingt ziemlich nach Makrelen... 

... Die mischen bei uns auch gerade die Kleinfischschwärme auf und bleiben schlecht am Blinker hängen...


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## MEFO 09 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Es waren definitiv MEERFORELLEN! Von Makrelen ist an der Stelle nichts gesehen worden,und auch andere hatten vor kurzem viele Mefo-Kontakte,bzw. Fänge.
Ich hatte auch 2 Nachläufer bis unter die Rutenspitze und konnte die Fische sehen.


----------



## Rhöde (15. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Na ja, scheint sich wirklich was zu tun.
Dem Pornospöket konnten sie heute in der Dämmerung nicht wiederstehen .
Eine Ü die andere U 50.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Schöne Fische hast Du da! Petri!


----------



## xfishbonex (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

auch hier dir ein petri heil geile fische :g


----------



## Lütten (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Petri  schöne fische.

Ich hab heute am frühen abend im neustädter hafen auch eine verhaften können. 

War am spinnen und hatte nebenbei noch eine rute auf pose wo ein wurm dranhing, hatte eigentlich auf einen schönen barsch gehofft. 

Hab den biss fast verpasst, dummerweise hatte die forelle den haken so unglückich im maul das ich sie mitnehmen musste, normalerweise würde sie noch schwimmen weil sie nur knapp das mindestmaß hatte, allerdings nicht mein persönliches... Irgendwo schade, hab mich allerdings trotzdem gefreut.

http://img823.*ih.us/img823/1053/p9160142.th.jpg

#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

moin und petri an alle fänger#6.
die sieht ja aus wie ne refo, oder?
der kopf jedenfalls-sehr mopsig...
falls es eine war brauchst du jedenfalls kein schlechtes gewissen haben...
gruß


----------



## Salty Waterboy (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

-----


----------



## xfishbonex (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Lütten schrieb:


> Petri  schöne fische.
> 
> Ich hab heute am frühen abend im neustädter hafen auch eine verhaften können.
> 
> ...


 ich finde auch das deine mefo er ne steelhead ist:g hatte die denn punkte auffen schwanz  ja punkte keine pickeln 
petri heil


----------



## Lütten (16. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

öhm ja - du hast wohl recht, scheint ne stahlkopf zu sein. Bin da nicht so der fachmann. Ich angel zwar quasi seit dem ich laufen kann, allerdings mit sehr großer pause. 

Hab mit ca 14 aufgehört (andere sachen im kopf ) und erst wieder vor ca nem monat (inzwischen 30) wieder angefangen. 

Damals habe ich nur in den vereinsteichen geangelt - was halt so drin war und in finland (wegen der mutter) natürlich raubfisch. (hauptsächlich hecht, barsch und ab und zu lachs ect) 

Salzwassererfahrung habe ich eigentlich nur vom kutterangeln aus travemünde -  frag mich bis heute noch warum ich nicht mehr an der ostsee geangelt hab -  ist ja nicht weit von lübeck aus 

naja, lange rede kurzer sinn, obwohl ich quasi von der küste komme -  kenn ich mich mit salzwasserangeln  (naja, sofern man das bei der ostsee halt sagen kann|kopfkrat ) kaum aus.

PS: dann bin ich hier ja eigentlich falsch - tolles fettnäpfchen  nunja - man mags mir vergeben


----------



## Salty Waterboy (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

-----


----------



## stiffler72 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin Moin, #h

ich bin Neueinsteiger in Sachen Meerforellenangeln- bisher eher sporadisch mal mit ner Spinnrute losgezogen.  
Heute das erste mal im Wasser (zwischen den Regenschauern) von 12.00 Uhr bis 14.15 Uhr in Waabs.
Zwar keine Meerforelle gefangen, dafür aber zwei schöne Dorsche (44 cm und 50 cm) auf ein Kupferfarbenen Hansenblinker...

Gruß
Stiffler


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Endlich habe ich es gestern mal wieder an die dänische Küste geschafft.....zu viert gab es 9 Fische...mir sind vier ans Band gegangen...58er blank...die ging mit nach Hause....eine 35eer,42er und ne braune 65er...alle released...ein Tag der glücklich macht !!!!!


----------



## Rhöde (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Das Grinsen sagt alles :m.

Petri !


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...ein Tag der glücklich macht !!!!!



man siehts, Petri#6


----------



## k-bay (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

moin,
ich bin auch noch nicht so erfahren in der mefo angelei, daher mal ne dumme und nicht bös gemeinte frage:
ab wann ist eine forelle "braun" bzw. was ist noch silber? 
Auf den Fotos erscheinen die übergänge häufig fliessend und ich muss ehrlich sagen, auch auf dem oben stehenden bild könnte ich nicht sicher sagen, sie sei silber, bzw. nicht braun.
wie gesagt, ist nicht bös gemeint nur vielleicht gibts ja eine körperstelle an der man sich orientiert oder Ähnliches.

schönen Sonntag noch.

rockOn


----------



## Reverend Mefo (18. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hallo,

darauf gibt es nur eine Antwort: Es gibt kein "noch Silber". Eine in irgendeiner Form farbig angehauchte Forelle im Herbst ist mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei, sich auf den Aufstieg vorzubereiten, und gilt als braune. Soviel zu den Fakten. Den Rest regelt dann innerhalb der Schonfristen der Gesetzgeber bzw. außerhalb dieser das eigene Gewissen. Aus diesem Grund unterscheidet man im McPomm in der Schonzeit ja auch gar nicht zwischen braunen oder silbernen Forellen - teilweise werden sogar silberne Forellen in den Flüssen gefangen.
Also im Zweifel definitiv für den Angeklagten - der Kontrolleur wird das genauso sehen.

PS dem Drillinger ein fettes Petri zur Schönheit (und den anderen nicht fotografierten) #6


----------



## sportluis (19. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin,

als "Neuling" in diesem Forum und angesteckt von den ersten Fangmeldungen bin ich gestern im Bereich Ostholstein unterwegs gewesen. Nachdem die ersten 2 Stunden nicht sehr viel passierte konnte ich dann in der Abenddämmerung doch noch drei Mefos ans Band bekommen. Alle auf blau-silbernen Snaps und um die 40cm, schwimmen natürlich wieder. Einige kleine Dorsche waren dann auch noch dabei. Alles in allem ein schöner Abend und ein für mich guter "Saisonauftakt".#6

Gruß Sportluis


----------



## finnson (21. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

keine aktuellen meldungen??


----------



## Heringsfresser (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

hast du die letzten seiten irgendwie übersehen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bernd Demmert (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

hallo Herr Krause


----------



## Grönländer (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin moin,

dachte mir heute sei ein schöner Tag um beim Probewerfen meiner neuen  Fliegenpeitsche ein wenig Sonne zu tanken. Den gelegentlich recht ruppig  peitschenden Böen konnte ich erfolgreich trotzen und ca. eine Stunde  später war der Knüppel dann auch ganz ordentlich krumm. Nach einem  schönen Drill konnte ich 56cm feinstes Silber in den Kescher bugsieren.  Die Fliege saß bombenfest im Maulwinkel und der Fisch war schön blank.  Fangplatz: Flensburger Förde, Köder war eine schwarze Fliege am  schnellsinkenden Intermediate-Schusskopf. Ich denke die Einweihung der  Rute lief ganz gut :k - und die Sonne hat tatsächlich auch ihre Spuren  hinterlassen.

Petri allen Erfolgreichen


----------



## Rhöde (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Schön Grönländer, Petri !
Besser hätte die Ruteneinweihung ja kaum laufen können :q.


----------



## xfishbonex (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

SAUBER :vik:so sollen sie aussehen #6petri heil


----------



## ole van der see (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

schönes ding...petri!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Grönländer schrieb:


> Ich denke die Einweihung der  Rute lief ganz gut :k



Lötzinn! Das geht mit ner 80er viel besser :q

Scherz beiseite, Dickes Petri zur erfolgreichen Ruteneinweihung! :m


----------



## laxvän (22. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Dickes Petri zur tollen Trutte. Vielleicht komme ich morgen auch mal für 1 - 2 Stündchen ans Wasser.


----------



## xfishbonex (23. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

ich fahre in 5std los :vik:lg andre


----------



## Rhöde (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Grönländer schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> dachte mir heute sei ein schöner Tag .........


 
Das habe ich mir heute auch gedacht und ein 72 'er Spiegel blinzelte mich an :q.
Der Herbst kann weiter kommen und von mir aus gaaaanz lange dauern.


----------



## Grönländer (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Na das ist natürlich noch mal n anderer Schnack...sowas wünsche ich mir auch - an der Fliegenflitze  Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Lütten (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

oha, sehr chic, petri !!!


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

was für ein geiler fisch mein petri heil dazu #6


----------



## xfishbonex (24. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Heute Morgen 
um 4uhr saß ich im Auto mit mein Freund #6und es ging an die küste 
ganz aufgeregt sagte er zu mir meine neue rute meione neue rolle meine neue schnurr 
ne 50 oder 60 heute das würde geil sein auf meine neue kombo 
mein spruch heute geht was 
ein überspringer mit 55cm hing an seiner neuen kombo 
mein glückwunsch mein freund geiler drill geile fliege alles richtig gemacht 
ich hatte viele nachläufer in den morgen std 
paar bisse aber bei mir hing keine fest 
lg andre 
	

		
			
		

		
	






sauber alter mann


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

...bin auch wieder zurück vonner Küste,einen Nachläufer,zwei Bisse versemmelt...mein Kollege hatte mehr Glück...drei Untermaßige...eine 50er...

Petri zu den schönen Fischen  #6


----------



## ole van der see (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

...sieht ja so aus als wenn sie auch tags über sehr bissig sind.bin nun schon seit wochen immer wieder nur an mini dorsche geraten und dachte mir ich fahre mal nach weißenhaus,leider war auch da nix zuholen ausser ein platten hinterreifen an meinem bully #d....und somit hatte ich nicht mal mehr bock bis in die morgenstunden durch zu angeln.
fettes petri an alle fänger und ich bleibe mal am ball |wavey:


----------



## Rhöde (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Genau, es lohnt sich am Ball zu bleiben und immer wieder zu suchen und zu versuchen.
Prompt konnte ich heute noch einen Herings- und Tobifresser ergattern.
Petri ebenfalls den Fängern #6.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Wahnsinn ganz dickes Petri!!! Und ich zieh schön von Hamburg nach Düsseldorf... Man man man! Aber vom 21.10-6.11 hab ich Ferien und bin in der Heimat, dann wird angegriffen....


----------



## ADDI 69 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Heute Morgen
> um 4uhr saß ich im Auto mit mein Freund #6und es ging an die küste
> ganz aufgeregt sagte er zu mir meine neue rute meione neue rolle meine neue schnurr
> ne 50 oder 60 heute das würde geil sein auf meine neue kombo
> ...





Dickes Petri Christoph,aoch an alle anderen Fänger#6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Genau, es lohnt sich am Ball zu bleiben und immer wieder zu suchen und zu versuchen.
> Prompt konnte ich heute noch einen Herings- und Tobifresser ergattern.
> Petri ebenfalls den Fängern #6.



Geiler Fisch alter!!!
:m
... so langsam wird dein Kescher aber doch zu klein...

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Habbich doch gesagt ;-):q


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hey Christoph,

Auch wenn Dein Fisch zwischen den ganzen Bombern hier etwas untergeht ganz Dickes Petri von mir! :m

Natürlich auch den anderen Fängern!

Ich hatte heute nur Fische außerhalb der Wurfweite gesehen. Mein Kumpel war da mit Blech etwas besser bestückt, aber 2 Untermaßige Aussteiger und ein paar Anfasser sind auch kein echtes Erfolgserlebnis... Naja, gibt ja noch ein paar Herbstwochenenden...


----------



## Traveangler (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Petri Rhöde,

sehr schöne Fische !!!

Ich muss auch wieder los.... wir sehen uns am BU


----------



## Grönländer (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

@Rhöde: Das nenne ich mal ordentlich abgesahnt  war die 2te auch ne Ü70? Ich nehme an, du hast die beiden auf nen Blinker bekommen, oder? Da freue ich mich ja direkt, dass ich ab Mi. für n paar Tage in der Lübecker Bucht bin  Fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (25. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Grönländer schrieb:


> @Rhöde: Das nenne ich mal ordentlich abgesahnt  war die 2te auch ne Ü70? Ich nehme an, du hast die beiden auf nen Blinker bekommen, oder? Da freue ich mich ja direkt, dass ich ab Mi. für n paar Tage in der Lübecker Bucht bin  Fettes Petri Heil!



Die sind doch nicht aus der Lübecker Bucht die sind aus Weissenhaus:m.......
auch von mir ein dickes petri #6


----------



## silver68 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin zusammen!
Hat jemand ein paar Herbsttipps für ALS parat?
Bin ab Sonntag für 3 Tage da...

Gruß Silver


----------



## xfishbonex (26. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

mommark die ganze ostküste ist gut 
keagnes ist auch ne reise immer wert
viel glück


----------



## silver68 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> mommark die ganze ostküste ist gut
> keagnes ist auch ne reise immer wert
> viel glück


Danke dir! 
Keagnes bistimmte Stellen? Was hälst du von der langen Sandbank am Ende jetzt im Herbst?

Gruß Silver :m


----------



## Steinbuttt (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hallo Jungs,

ich war Gestern Abend mit AB-User Mathis (peltast) hier vor Zingst mit der Spinnrute an der Küste unterwegs. Eigentlich hatten wir es auf Dorsche abgesehen, doch es kam anders als geplant:

In 2 1/2 Stunden gingen uns 6 Meerforellen und einige Hornis ans Band, außerdem hatten wir noch etliche Bisse, die nicht verwertet werden konnten!
Von unseren eigentlichen Zielfisch, dem Dorsch aber konnten wir nicht einen fangen, trotzdem war es ein sehr schöner Abend, mit tollem Wetter, glatter See und herrlichem Sonnenuntergang!

Für Mathis war es ein ganz besonderer Abend, denn er fing die erste Meerforelle seines Lebens!

Gemessen haben wir keinen der Fische, denn nach dem Abhaken und kurzem "Knipps", gingen sie sofort wegen der momentanen Schonzeit, ins Wasser zurück!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Rhöde (29. September 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hey Steinbutt. Diesmal mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht .
Petri Dir und Mathis !


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Typisches Beispiel dafür, was passiert wenn man diese elenden Moraldiskussionen laufen lässt.
Dauert nicht lange und die Wixxer fliegen durch die Gegend.

Diskussionsstrang gelöscht. Beleidigungen geahndet.

Ende der Diskussion. Zurück zu den Fängen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .....Diskussionsstrang gelöscht.....



Schade eigentlich, denn einige Beiträge haben in meinen Augen zum Nachdenken angeregt...... 

aber wenn das *hier* nicht gewünscht ist .... okay.....

warum darf man hier eigentlich nicht seine Meinung vertreten (ohne Polemik),
ohne das der Beitrag gelöscht wird ?
kann auch gerne beim nächsten Mal in der Gruppe der 
"unter der Gürtellinie pöbelnde User" auftreten.
Dann ist zumindest die Löschberechtigung gegeben.

Klar war es OT, aber irgendwo sollte man seine Meinung wohl äussern dürfen.
Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit, einen "Ich bin nicht einverstanden mit dem Bild,. weil...." 
Thread zu eröffnen......

Aber eigentlich auch egal. Einige verstehen es nicht, Andere wollen nicht verstehen und
wieder Andere können es einfach nicht verstehen......


Schade....sehr schade


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Ja Ralle, das nenne ich aber genau so "über das Ziel hinaus geschossen" !
Kritik sollte erlaubt sein, sollte sie sachlich vorgetragen werden !
Beleidigende Beiträge zu ahnden oder zu löschen ist eine Sache, andere Meinungen aber komplett nicht zuzulassen eine andere !

Das Foto mit den untermassigen Forellen denen in die Kiemen gegriffen wurde ist noch immer da und das einzige was danach bleiben dürfte sind dann wohl deiner Wertung nach Glückwünsche dazu ! ?

Das ist genau das was ich in meinem (sachlichen) gelöschten Post meinte. Woher sollen Neulinge wissen und lernen das das nicht gut ist was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist wenn nicht kritisiert werden darf ?

Bisher dachte ich das man hier im Board seine Meinung kundtun darf solange sie nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt.
Meine verstoß nicht gegen Boardregeln, und daher sehe ich das was du getan hast als Zensur. 
Bin echt enttäuscht ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



> warum darf man hier eigentlich nicht seine Meinung vertreten (ohne Polemik),





> Das ist genau das was ich in meinem (sachlichen) gelöschten Post meinte. Woher sollen Neulinge wissen und lernen das das nicht gut ist was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist wenn nicht kritisiert werden darf ?


Weil ihr scheinbar nicht kapieren wollt oder könnt:
Weil es eben bei solchen Diskussionen nie sachlich bleibt - das kennen wir jetzt seit 11 Jahren - und daher wird dann auch der ganze Strang gelöscht, da das hier im Thread auch komplett OT ist.

Und warum meint ihr das dann in einem Fangthread ausleben zu müssen, bei dem das nicht das Thema ist?

Macht dazu ein eigenes Thema auf, dass ihr es nicht gut findet, wenn Fische in die Kiemen gegriffen werden, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen - und das am besten eben ohne Hinweis auf Person/Fotos - dann KANN es zu einer sachlichen Diskussion kommen.

Sofern es euch an Sachlichkeit liegt, wäre das der Weg.......

Und dies handhaben wir schon immer so und da gibts nix zu diskutieren hier im Thread.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



> Und dies handhaben wir schon immer so und da gibts nix zu diskutieren hier im Thread.


Ich weiss nicht, was es da nicht zu verstehen gibt?

Diskussionen, die ausarten, werden gelöscht.

Punkt 

Es liegt an euch, ob ihr in der Lage seid, sachlich zu schreiben oder nicht.

Jede weitere Dislussion hierzu führt zu einer Verwarnung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Heringsfresser schrieb:


> Eigene Threads abseits zu ganz konkreten Bildern/Postings eröffnen zu müssen, verfehlt meiner Meinung nach auch *das Ziel*, da deren Bedeutungslosigkeit vorprogrammiert ist.



Du meinst dein Ziel?

Hier geht es weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227122


----------



## fredolf (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hallo professor Tinka
Alles Gute zum "35" - feiere schön und immer einen guten Fisch am Haken!
|schild-g


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Hallo Fred.
Dankeschön.|wavey:



PS: Ist hier aber leider OT und wird vmtl. gelöscht.#t


----------



## ADDI 69 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

|bigeyes Mönsch Loide nu habt euch mal wieder Lieb immer dieses rumgezoffe , gelösche von Beiträgen und gesperre von Usern deren Meinung obwohl vernünftig vorgetragen einigen nich passt. Is ein Forum,soll spaß machen,Kritik und Anregung sind für mich hier unabdingbar und dazugehörig(der Ton macht allerdings die Musik) ;-)


----------



## charly-wengern (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

glück auf zusammen!

wie schauts denn rund um fehmarn aus? werde sonntag da hoch gondeln und ne woche blech werfen. 
danke jetzt schon für eure zahlreichen antworten, tipps usw.

grüße aus´m pott


----------



## Thomas090883 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin,

Fehmarn...jo geht!!
Wenn du Dorsch willst, dann fahr am besten in den Abendstunden nach Staberhuk. Wenn du n Bellyboot hast, hast du natürlich bessere Karten und kannst auch am Tag ordentlich Fische fangen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hov-Micha (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Moin,

100 posts und nix wird gefangen.....#6 stark!
Dachte grad vorm 1.Klick ich müßte mal schnell hoch anne Küste#d

Ich find auch so einiges nicht i.O.was teilweise an den Stränden abgeht aber... bei uns im Rheinland sagt man:
"Jeder Doll is angers!"

Hab meine Saison übrigens beendet und werde demnach hier auch nichts mehr berichten!

Wünsche euch allen ne schöne Zeit am Wasser und denkt mal drüber nach ob jeder Fisch abgelichtet bzw. geschädelt werden muß!!

TL
Micha


----------



## OssiHWI (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

Also, wenn man sich die letzten Seiten so durchliest, dann läuft es einem kalt den Rücken runter! Wenn man dann gezwungen ist, sich den erzwungenen Trööt durchzulesen, dann kann man sich ehrlich gesagt nur an den Kopf fassen. Was einige hier von sich geben ist echt unter aller Sau. Aber es ist noch ein Grund mehr hier die Klappe zu halten und sich am Pc über so manches Gejaule und Geheule kaputt zu lachen....Ich fang weiter meine Fische....

@ Mods

ihr könnt auch diesen Trööt dichtmachen - wir haben Oktober!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*

ich denk du bist tot:q solange habe ich nix gehört und gelesen von dir |wavey:wir müssen umbeding mal wieder starten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ....Ich fang weiter meine Fische...



aber nicht vor Deiner Haustür....oder |kopfkrat

@ Micha.....

wieso Saison beendet ?
Keinen Urlaub mehr zur Verfügung ?
Bin morgen wieder für zwei Tage am Start:g

und André...... fahr wieder an die Küste und hau endlich mal wieder was anständiges raus #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> aber nicht vor Deiner Haustür....oder |kopfkrat



Doch, aber dann nur Dorsche! :q
So soll`s ja sein. 

TL

Rolf |wavey:


----------



## OssiHWI (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge September 2011*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> aber nicht vor Deiner Haustür....oder |kopfkrat


 
ab 15.12. erst wieder...

aber dann auch wieder so richtig...:vik:


----------

